

NSA spying on Online Gaming Worlds  - z0a
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/12/nsa_spying_on_o.html

======
salient
I disagree. The government should only spy on "targets" not on "everyone in
order to _find_ targets". Otherwise, might as well let them go through your
home at will, to find criminals. Not so coincidentally, NSA already thinks the
4th amendment doesn't amount to much, and it's only a matter of time before
they collect data from your smart TVs or Xbox Ones and whatnot, if they aren't
already.

